# A First for Case



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Case was the Last major tractor manufacturer to offer a diesel engine, following the leaders, (Caterpillar in 1931, Allis Chalmers, and International Harvester in 1934) by 20 years or more.

Case engineers planned to merley convert the model LA's 4-cylinder gasoline engine to a diesel burning unit. However, that engine could not withstand the greater compresion and heat characteristics of diesel ignition. In June of 1948 Case began field trials of it's new engine, installed in a modified LA tractor. After four years of testing, Case finally announced it would produce a diesel version of the model LA. A limited number of the so called "lad" were built before the tractor was redesignayed the "Model 500" in the spring of 1953.

The 500's engine was not only the first Case-built diesel, it was also the first 6-cylinder Case engine (377cui). It featured three seperate and detachable cylinder heads, 4x5 inch bore and stroke, and a modified indirect combustion or closed chamber design, the engine started directly on diesel fuel, a distinct advantage over the engines of a number of Case competitors.

The model 500 offered live PTO and hydraulics, and power steering. Rated at 65 belt horsepower, the 500 was one of the industry's most powerful tractors in 1953- a genuine five bottom plow diesel workhorse.

The 500 proved popular, after four years, production totaled 5985 units. In 1953, 335 units, 1954, 4300 units, 1955, 450 units, and in 1956, 900 units. Also produced was 265 industrail units, 140 in 1954 and 125 units in 1956. The 500 was also the last of the Flambeau Red tractors. 

Well of coarse the history of the 500 wouldn't be complete with out a few pictures. Would love to here your comments about the 500. Please note this is not the same tractor as the 500B.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Case was the Last major tractor manufacturer to offer a diesel engine, following the leaders, (Caterpillar in 1931, Allis Chalmers, and International Harvester in 1934) by 20 years or more.
> 
> Case engineers planned to merley convert the model LA's 4-cylinder gasoline engine to a diesel burning unit. However, that engine could not withstand the greater compresion and heat characteristics of diesel ignition. In June of 1948 Case began field trials of it's new engine, installed in a modified LA tractor. After four years of testing, Case finally announced it would produce a diesel version of the model LA. A limited number of the so called "lad" were built before the tractor was redesignayed the "Model 500" in the spring of 1953.
> ...


and another picture


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: A First for Case*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *and another picture *


and a pair of them


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: A First for Case*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *and a pair of them *


now there are some tire's


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*caseman-d*

Great post and pics! I did not realize Case was so late in offering a diesel motor.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Caseman, I'd say they more than made up for their late start since then, eh!! They bought up some of their biggest competitors since then.:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Not used to seeing that style of tractor in these parts. Most are set up with some form of liftable hitch. Must just be we have smaller farms here.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Not used to seeing that style of tractor in these parts. Most are set up with some form of liftable hitch. Must just be we have smaller farms here. *


Most of these tractors were referred as standards or wheatland tractors. They were mostly used for pulling farming equipment. They where very common in the Dakota's, MT NE, and lots of them in Canada where farmimg big aceres were popular.
caseman-d


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What kind of HP did that 377CID engine produce? Those are some wide tires on it.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *What kind of HP did that 377CID engine produce? Those are some wide tires on it. *


Randy.
When the first 377 came out in the 500 it wa rated at 65 belt. Nebraska test 508 listed it at 63.81 belt and drawbar at 56.32 hp. This engine was also used in the Case 600, 900 and 900B which I will post in the futere.

The 500 originally came out with 14-30, 15-30, 18-26 or a 18-26 rice type. Today the 18-26 have been replaced by a 23.1-26. One of the bigest tire's in that size. The 500 in the picture does have the 23.1-26 rice tires on it. Why would a tractor iin the Dakota's have rice tires, I don't know. Thanks for posting.
caseman-d


----------

